# Allrounder-Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€



## randem123 (3. Januar 2018)

*Allrounder-Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Hi,

habe, da ich mein Studium begonnen habe und letztens Weihnachten war und ich noch meinen Geburtstag hatte, einen 13.3 Zoll Macbook Air mit 8GB Arbeitsspeicher und 128GB SSD sowie eine 2TB externe Festplatte bekommen. Zuerst einmal bin natürlich meinen Eltern dankbar für das Geschenk, denke aber dass man für das Geld, in dem Fall waren es 1200€, deutlich mehr bekommen kann.
Hab weiter unten ein paar Daten notiert die für mich wichtig wären und noch ein paar Notebooks aufgelistet die mir aufgefallen sind.

Budget: 1200€
Anwendungsbereich: Office, Filme/Serien (Netflix, Amazon Video), Musikproduktion/Dj, Gaming (Spiele wie Destiny, Wolfenstein, Fallout 4, Warframe, Witcher 3 etc.)
Bildschirmgröße: min. 13 Zoll, bevorzugt jedoch 15/17 Zoll
Bildschirmauflösung: Full HD (wenn möglich)
Glare/Matt: hab kurz recherchiert und bin mir nicht sicher was besser ist bzw. was die jeweiligen Vor-und Nachteile sind
Akkulaufzeit: ca. 6h
Gewicht: ca. 3kg maximal
Besondere Anforderungen: WLAN, ansonsten siehe Anwendungsbereich

Hier dann mal ein paar Modelle die ich gefunden habe (hab Links erstmal weggelassen, da ich nicht ganz sicher bin ob sie als Werbung zählen):

Aspire VX 15 (VX5-591G-51XS) Gaming Notebook 15.6 Zoll
ACER Aspire V 17 Nitro Black Edition (VN7-793G-567R) Gaming Notebook 17.3 Zoll
ACER Aspire VX 15 (VX5-591G-78HD) Gaming-Notebook 15.6 Zoll
ACER Nitro 5 (AN515-51-77G1) Gaming Notebook 15.6 Zoll
ACER Aspire V 17 Nitro (VN7-793G-57J0) Gaming Notebook 17.3 Zoll

Ansonsten möchte ich noch hinzufügen dass ich eine 1,5TB große externe Festplatte von Toshiba besitze, daher wäre es mir wichtiger eine SSD verbaut zu haben, falls man die externe Festplatte auch für das Notebook nutzen kann. 
Auch ist mir klar dass man mit einem ca. 1200€ Notebook keine Glanzleistungen im Bezug  auf Gaming erwarten kann und ich mit einem Desktop-PC mehr rausholen kann. Jedoch bin ich viel unterwegs wodurch der Desktop-PC kaum eine Option ist. Daher erwarte ich nicht die Spiele auf den besten Einstellungen zu spielen, aber hohe Einstellungen wären toll.

MfG


----------



## alfalfa (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Allrounder-Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Also bei einem Budget von 1200,- lässt sich schon ganz gut was machen, um damit gut zu spielen.

Das Wichtigste bei einem Notebook ist meiner Meinung nach immer die Grafikkarte, da man diese nicht austauschen kann.
Die CPUs in den meisten Notebooks dieser Preisklasse sind leistungsstark genug.
Dinge wie SSD, RAM und Festplatte kann man immer noch austauschen / aufrüsten.

Zwischen 1000 - 1200 Euro bekommt man Notebooks mit GTX 1060 6GB und muss dann auch keine großen 17" Klopper nehmen.
Die 1050 Ti die in 4 der von dir ausgesuchten Notebooks verbaut ist, ist nicht schlecht, aber die GTX 1060 ist deutlich besser. Die 1060 hat 50 % mehr Speicher und ist im Schnitt um die 30 % schneller als die 1050 Ti.
Daher würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem Notebook mit GTX 1060 6GB greifen.

Ein Acer in 17,3 Zoll hast du ja schon vorgeschlagen.
Habe mich mal jetzt am Media Markt Preis in Höhe von 1199,- orientiert. 
Es hat nur 8 GB RAM und einen i5 7300HQ.

Für das Geld geht es besser.
Beispiel dieses Acer:
Acer Predator Helios 300 (G3-572-79KL) Gaming Intel Core i7-7700HQ 8GB DDR4 1000GB HDD GTX 1060 Full-HD IPS Linux bei notebooksbilliger.de

Wenn du bei der Bestellung den RAM um weitere 8 GB erweiterst und eine 256er Samsung Evo PCIe SSD einbauen lässt, bist du bei 1202,88 Euro, hast also den gleichen Preis wie bei MM, dafür aber 16 GB (statt 8), einen i7 7700HQ (statt i5) und ein kompakteres 15,6" Format.
Wenn du RAM-Erweiterung und SSD-Einbau selber vornehmen kannst / möchtest, bekommt man das auch noch einen Tick günstiger hin.
Die Akkulaufzeit ist mit bis zu 7 Stunden angegeben.

War jetzt nur ein Beispiel. In der Preisklasse gibt es noch mehr Angebote - mal mit und mal ohne SSD und mal mit 8 oder 16 GB und mal mit i5 oder mit i7.

Vorteile von einem glänzenden Display ist die meist bessere Farbbrillanz und schwarz wirkt weniger dunkelgrau.
Nachteil: Es spiegelt im Freien / bei Sonneinstrahlung in Gebäuden störend und manchmal sieht man sich selbst mehr als den Bildschirminhalt.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge aus diesen Gründen matte Displays.


----------



## randem123 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Allrounder-Gaming-Notebook bis 1200â‚¬*

Finde den Acer Predator Helios 300 für den Preis perfekt, würde weiteren Arbeitsspeicher und ne SSD dann später ergänzen. Das Problem ist, dass ich leider Windows brauche, womit ich dann auf ca. 1080€ kommen würde und der Liefertermin noch unbestimmt ist.

Hab auf Amazon dieses Notebook Lenovo Legion Y720 39,6 cm Gaming Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor gefunden. Wäre etwas günstiger und ich hätte es schon am Montag.
Ist es auch empfehlenswert?


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Allrounder-Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Willst du das Notebook auch in der Uni benutzen? Da würde ich wegen der Ästhetik und der Größe nicht unbedingt mit einem Gaming-Notebook aufkreuzen. 

Die Akkulaufzeit ist auch so eine Sache, wobei das Nitro 5 mit fast sieben Stunden Akkulaufzeit beim Websurfen und leichtem Workload doch schon sehr gute Akkulaufzeiten erreicht. Die anderen Beispiele liegen alle nur bei ca. 4-5 Stunden oder weniger... 
Test Acer Nitro 5 (7700HQ, GTX 1050 Ti) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


Das genannte Y720 wäre der größte Fehlgriff den du machen kannst. Ein 7500U ist in solch schnellen Notebooks ziemlich fehl am Platz.
EDIT: Da ist die Artikelbeschreibung wohl falsch, wenn ich die Modellnummer google, kommt da ein 7300HQ bei raus. Wäre des Preises wegen sogar ganz ok, vorallem weil du ne 1060 6GB dabeihättest und das Notebook laut Test auch fast 6 1/2 Stunden Akkulaufzeit erreicht. Nur halt keine SSD...
Test Lenovo Legion Y720 (7700HQ, Full-HD, GTX 1060) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## randem123 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Allrounder-Gaming-Notebook bis 1200â‚¬*

@iGameKudan

Ja auch in der Uni, aber dann hauptsächlich in der Bibliothek und weniger Vorlesung, wobei mir die Ästhetik auch nicht wirklich wichtig ist.

Hab das Acer Nitro 5 für nen 1000€ hier gefunden: Acer Nitro 5 Notebook i7-7700HQ PCIe SSD matt FHD GTX 1050Ti ohne Windows
Müsste dann aber noch Windows 10 kaufen was den Preis wieder relativiert.

Das Y720 hat eine 7500U eingebaut, habe aber mal noch eine bisschen gesucht und ein Y720 mit einer i5-7300HQ, GTX 1060 6GB und Windows 10 gefunden für ca. 1060.
Zwar 8GB Arbeitsspeicher und auch keine SSD, kann das aber ja falls ich möchte später noch einbauen.
Lenovo Legion Y720-15IKB Gaming 15.6" Full HD IPS, Core i5-7300HQ, 8GB, 1TB HDD, GeForce GTX 1060, Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Könnte bei dem Acer Nitro 5 einen Key für Windows 10 um denn Preis zu drücken. Wäre dann ca. 50€ günstiger als das Y720.
Zu welchen Notebook würdest du mir eher raten?

MfG


----------



## alfalfa (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Allrounder-Gaming-Notebook bis 1200€*

Zu einem Notebook mit i7 7500U würde ich in der Preisklasse auch auf keinen Fall raten.
Das ist nur ein 2-Kerner, zwar mit HT - aber dann lieber einen 4-Kerner mit oder ohne HT.
Die Zeit der Dual Cores ist definitiv vorbei.

Wie gesagt - wenn die CPU stimmt, dann ist die Grafikkarte das entscheidende bei einem Gaming Notebook. Die fehlende Leistung einer Grafikkarte kannst du durch nichts ausgleichen.
Wenn eine 1060 möglich ist, so sollte man sie gegenüber einer 1050Ti auf jeden Fall bevorzugen.
Von daher würde zumindest ich nicht das Acer Nitro mit 1050Ti nehmen.

Ein Freund von mir hat das Lenovo Y720 mit i5 und GTX 1050Ti. Man kann damit z.B. Far Cry4 relativ gut zocken wenn man die Einstellungen nicht übertreibt, aber es ist in dem Spiel schon am Limit. Er hatte auch nach einer Woche schon Probleme mit dem Gerät - das Display war über Nacht einfach so gerissen. Er hat sofort Austausch bekommen und ist ansonsten auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding.
Ich habe ihm vor dem Kauf aber schon zu was anderem geraten.

Das Acer Predator Helios scheint mir momentan fast unschlagbar, nur ist es eben noch nicht verfügbar und erfordert Geduld.

Wenn du es eilig hast, dann schmeiße ich mal noch folgende Geräte in den Raum, die in deinem Preisrahmen liegen:

Du könntest dieses Lenovo Y720 nehmen:
Lenovo Legion Y720-15IKB Gaming 15.6" Full HD IPS, Core i5-7300HQ, 8GB, 1TB+256GB SSD, GTX 1060 6GB, Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

i5 7300HQ ist ein 4-Kerner ohne HT. Das geht noch völlig in Ordnung... 
8GB RAM sind drin, die kannst du durch ein zweites Modul ergänzen (und solltest du auch)
SSD ist schon drin, die HD hat 1TB und es ist eine GTX 1060 6GB drin.
Win 10 ist dabei.
Der Akku ist aber nicht der stärkste...

Wenn du mit der Akkulaufzeit leben kannst und den RAM noch erweiterst, machst du damit aus meiner Sicht ein gutes Geschäft für deine Anforderungen und hast es auch nach 2-4 Werktagen.

Aber wenn du es mit dem Acer Helios vergleichst, merkst du, dass du in Sachen Akku und CPU Abstriche machst.

Bei diesem hättest du den i7 7700HQ und einen 6-Zellen Akku, dafür aber keine SSD, kein Windows und einen höheren Preis. Verfügbar ist es auch nicht. Aber MSI taugt in der Regel schon was.
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ms...k/eqsqid/1ddf2bb3-28a5-4633-a1b2-b34720e4b263

Ich werfe noch ein Acer Nitro in den Raum, das dein Budget aber schon voll ausreizt und nur 8 GB RAM und keine Festplatte hat:
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ac...f/eqsqid/1ddf2bb3-28a5-4633-a1b2-b34720e4b263

Ist sofort verfügbar, hat den i7 7700HQ und eine 512er SSD. Laut Angabe auf der Website sind aber beide RAM-Slots schon belegt, also scheinbar 2x 4GB, was bei einer RAM-Aufrüstung vermeidbare Mehrkosten verursachen würde, weil man gleich 2x 8 GB statt nur einen Riegel kaufen müsste.
Der 4-Zellen Akku soll angeblich bis zu 6 Stunden halten.
Auch hier ist aber kein Windows dabei.

Wie du merkst, hat man die Qual der Wahl.
Und wenn man es auch noch etwas eiliger hat, wird es umso schwieriger.

Also unterm Strich scheint das Lenovo Y720 mit i5 7300HQ, GTX 1060, 1TB HD + 256GB SSD und Win 10 wohl das beste Angebot für dich zu sein, wenn du es eher eilig hast und mit einer etwas geringeren Akkulaufzeit leben kannst und den RAM ggf. um weitere 8 GB erweiterst.
Damit kannst du auf jeden Fall ordentlich zocken und in der Bibliothek deiner Uni bestimmt 3 Stunden verbringen, ohne ans Netz zu müssen.
Das Y720 ist ein nettes Gerät, aber Qualität steht da nicht unbedingt an allererster Stelle, wie ich bei dem Gerät meines Kumpels feststellen musste.


----------

